# Some nice heavy music?



## 5nug (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey im looking for some new shit to listen to thats heavy but isnt shitty nu-metal like suicide silence or similar but im down for death metal as well. I listen to shit like tool, down, black label society, between the buried and me, slipknot, pantera, lamb of good, and animosity. but i listen to most everything else too so hook up some artists


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2008)

bleeding through


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2008)

canibal corpse, deicide,demon hunter,job for a cowboy,killswitch engage, lamb of god, shadows fall, still remains, three inches of blood


----------



## Hairygreen123 (Jun 9, 2008)

bleeding through? Sounds pretty fucking emo.. but nah.. you want some music to grow you a pair you need some bloodbath, behemoth, nile, artery eruption, decrepit birth, vital remains, luciferian, crytopsy, decapitated, kult ov azazel, naglfar, suffocation, enthroned, black dahlia.. etc etc


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 9, 2008)

All Shall Perish, Symphony in peril, After the Burial, Ligeia, The Acacia Strain Enter Shikari, Parkway Drive, WINDS OF PLAGUE, Emmure, Chimaira, ... just to name a few of my Favorite Hardcore and Metal style bands. You wont be disappointed with most of these if you like stuff that isn't retardedly noisy and ridiculously evil. Also some of these other posters have good suggestions for the most part altho Im not familiar with those death metal bands.

P.S If any of these are Nu-Metal, I apologize but Nu metal to me is crap like ill nino disturbed etc shit thats fuckin sellout bullshit.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 9, 2008)

sounds like ur into the black metal..u'll probably throw a book at me but the christian side of the metal spectrum has some sick bands..devil wears prada(if u like hardcore), early normajean(if u like random ass noise), and becoming the archetype(some of the coolest fuckin progressive metal i've ever heard)...winter solstice was pretty fuckin sick too for their duration.. haste the day is more nu-metally but i like their song chorus of angels..pretty epic..otherwise the bands above that most people listed will do u good


----------



## Hairygreen123 (Jun 9, 2008)

AHHH.... get that shit outta here.. We're talking GOOD music.. Hardcore .. Only hardcore i like is PORN fuck that shit.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 9, 2008)

Hairygreen123 said:


> AHHH.... get that shit outta here.. We're talking GOOD music.. Hardcore .. Only hardcore i like is PORN fuck that shit.


notice i listed 2 hardcore bands..and the other 2 i listed were one of the very billion many sub-genres of metal..listen to becoming the archetype..


----------



## Hairygreen123 (Jun 9, 2008)

hyphyjoose said:


> notice i listed 2 hardcore bands..and the other 2 i listed were one of the very billion many sub-genres of metal..listen to becoming the archetype..



Notice i say.. Hardcore sucks, I don't like it, don't talk to me about it, thanks. Have a nice day.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 9, 2008)

Hairygreen123 said:


> Notice i say.. Hardcore sucks, I don't like it, don't talk to me about it, thanks. Have a nice day.


notice how i also listed 2 regular metal bands you keep ignoring which answered the opq..so you can stop being butthurt since you can't tolerate certain music and lighten tha fuck up..it's not like i'm a christian trying to convert you from islam..keep the heated speak to a minimum cuz it's just a waste of breathe brother..keep tokin


----------



## Hairygreen123 (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm not wasting anything. Minimal effort. And i could give a fuck less about your belief's has nothing to do with that


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 9, 2008)

Hairygreen123 said:


> AHHH.... get that shit outta here.. We're talking GOOD music.. Hardcore .. Only hardcore i like is PORN fuck that shit.


Correct me if I am wrong but YOU didn't make this post so "were talking good music" is a uncalled for. He asked for different music to try out, saying he listens to everything, so we throw him suggestions. What he didn't ask for is people to criticize what someone suggests. let him formulate his own opinions?? I honestly think most death metal is crap but do you see me downing what you said? NO! 



Thank you come again.


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 9, 2008)

oh wait you didnt want to be talked with about it, my bad hairytits


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 9, 2008)

Hairygreen123 said:


> I'm not wasting anything. Minimal effort. And i could give a fuck less about your belief's has nothing to do with that


i don't have any religious beliefs; but what this does have to do with anything is that you are a butt hurt troll who really has nothing else to do.. i mean really, i wasn't telling you what to listen to, i was responding to the op..so for real just shut the fuck up and keep it drama free..people that instigate shit for no reason when it comes to comments not being aimed at them really should be sterilized and not allowed to propagate their genetics into the population..


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 9, 2008)

hyphyjoose said:


> i don't have any religious beliefs; but what this does have to do with anything is that you are a butt hurt troll who really has nothing else to do.. i mean really, i wasn't telling you what to listen to, i was responding to the op..so for real just shut the fuck up and keep it drama free..people that instigate shit for no reason when it comes to comments not being aimed at them really should be sterilized and not allowed to propagate their genetics into the population..


OMFG thats so true hahahah


As for your taste of music, your right christian metal/hardcore seems to be pretty sweet.. From grace, My children my bride, even old underoath(with Dalla as a singer) are good examples as well. and "Dear Love a beautiful discord" from TDWP is one of my all time favorite albums as well...right on!!


----------



## Hairygreen123 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yea.. That's real touching.. But eh.. Shut the fuck up if im of no importance to you.. Whiney cunts


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 9, 2008)

Hairygreen123 said:


> Yea.. That's real touching.. But eh.. Shut the fuck up if im of no importance to you.. Whiney cunts


you are of lots of importance because you bring to light how retarded society is and it makes us want to be nothing like you. Hey man sorry for this asshat fucking up your thread. what can i say metal-heads are generally a bunch of asshole pricks.


----------



## Hairygreen123 (Jun 9, 2008)

And so you show your own ignorance. Judge me from the few irrelevant words i have typed..


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 9, 2008)

Hairygreen123 said:


> And so you show your own ignorance. Judge me from the few irrelevant words i have typed..



chyea nigga letz g0 smoke sum bluntz fil'd wit sum hydroz lyke sum b0mb azz purrrple haze thaht dont evun egzist cuz eye'm mahhd ignahrent kna mean?


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 9, 2008)

TrialAndErrorMan said:


> OMFG thats so true hahahah
> 
> 
> As for your taste of music, your right christian metal/hardcore seems to be pretty sweet.. From grace, My children my bride, even old underoath(with Dalla as a singer) are good examples as well. and "Dear Love a beautiful discord" from TDWP is one of my all time favorite albums as well...right on!!


fa sho..the guitar in the album is ear bleeding..i loved it


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 9, 2008)

hyphyjoose said:


> fa sho..the guitar in the album is ear bleeding..i loved it


Ive been listening to it the past 25 min! So good!


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 9, 2008)

TrialAndErrorMan said:


> Ive been listening to it the past 25 min! So good!


u should give

haste the day - that they may know you

a go..the original substance (not the one on their 2nd cd [lil girl in the fire]) is fuckin sick


----------



## loveformetal1 (Jun 9, 2008)

5nug said:


> Hey im looking for some new shit to listen to thats heavy but isnt shitty nu-metal like suicide silence or similar but im down for death metal as well. I listen to shit like tool, down, black label society, between the buried and me, slipknot, pantera, lamb of good, and animosity. but i listen to most everything else too so hook up some artists






Yep.. 'nuff said

Seasons in the abyss or Divine Intervention are good starters, not your typical mainstream icon album 

I can upload if your interested but check Slayer out, you wont want to listen to any of those other fake bands again like SLipcrap or black label society..

Edit.. sorry as a real Slayer fan I am obligated to post atleast a few more of these cool logos..


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 9, 2008)

op i think u should give dixie chicks a try.. or maybe o-town..turn up the slaps hella high and let the bpms knock..fuck yea


----------



## 5nug (Jun 12, 2008)

Hahaha this is pimpin, ive heard almost all of these bands except for some of the ones the guy who was talking about cryptopsy said. but they're good. Those bands like emmure and life ruiner (but not the acacia strain) are bull shit because they rip off the acacia strain so badly. these kinda bands and others like them (suicide scilence, elysia, knights of the abyss) and all that shit is all Nu-Metal its just changed from that bullshit linkinpark disturbed sny. the only real good nu metal band i think is slipknot because every other nu metal band fucken blows more or less. 

Cypress Hill is heavy shit too. do you guys listen to them>?


----------



## regrets (Jun 12, 2008)

Discordance axis, phobia, Neurosis, Cult of Luna, Gigantic Brain, EyeHateGod, Carcass, Abominable Putridity, Cattle Decapitation, Fuck... I'm Dead, Magrudergrind, Nasum, Skitsystem.....


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 12, 2008)

5nug said:


> Hahaha this is pimpin, ive heard almost all of these bands except for some of the ones the guy who was talking about cryptopsy said. but they're good. Those bands like emmure and life ruiner (but not the acacia strain) are bull shit because they rip off the acacia strain so badly. these kinda bands and others like them (suicide scilence, elysia, knights of the abyss) and all that shit is all Nu-Metal its just changed from that bullshit linkinpark disturbed sny. the only real good nu metal band i think is slipknot because every other nu metal band fucken blows more or less.
> 
> Cypress Hill is heavy shit too. do you guys listen to them>?


I respect that opinion.. I admit emmure/liferuiner can get a little cliche. My only gripe is that Breakdowns and screams = hardcore all the way. Theres nothing nu-metal about a breakdown. But I guess classifying a genre can be opinion based when it comes down to it anyways.. other than that rock on


----------

